# how does exercise affect your dpdr



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey

I was just wondering in what way exercise affect your dpdr, to me its seems to make it slightly worse after the workout but the next day i feel much better, especially if i have been running, swimming etc

weight lifting makes me feel more worse after the workout and the improvement the next day is not as big.Any thoughts


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

my dr is extreme during the gym....worst ever like at a extreme high during exercise. i still workout tho


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

As someone who's getting back into exercise due to a recent knee injury, I've noticed that exercising both worsens and improves my DPDR. But the good outweighs the bad for me.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Exercise is good for you physically but in my opinion does nothing to improve DP (never did for me anyway) On the contrary Sleep (which is technically the opposite of exercise) does wonders for my DP


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

eddy1886 said:


> Exercise is good for you physically but in my opinion does nothing to improve DP (never did for me anyway) On the contrary Sleep (which is technically the opposite of exercise) does wonders for my DP


Sleep is indeed a huge one,exercise does make it easier to sleep at night so maybe it can indirectly help in that regard


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

im gna excersise 4 hours a day starting tmrw.


----------



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

For some reason it worsens mine. But I want to be more in shape, I think that having a positive self image can really help. Good luck and If you need anyone to talk to i'm ALWAYS here, just pm me.


----------

